# Green and Glowy date night Tut!!



## macmama22 (Feb 3, 2008)

*FACE:*
MAC Blushes:
Honour
Nars Bronzing Powder
MAC Studio Tech NW 15
Lips:
2N Lipstick
Stripdown L/p

*Eyes:*
Beigeing Shadestick
Shroom
Swimming
Old Gold p/g
Humid
Prestige Liquid Liner
Lash Blast


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 3, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## honesty (Feb 3, 2008)

that is an amazing transformation!


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 3, 2008)

you are an absolute stunner. I honest to god LOVE this.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Feb 3, 2008)

Beautiful! Nude lips look great on you.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 3, 2008)

love love love the lip color especially!!! great job


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 3, 2008)

great job!  Love this look!


----------



## Jot (Feb 4, 2008)

Beautiful look. going to give this a try.
thanks 
x


----------



## marciagordon189 (Feb 4, 2008)

I Love it.


----------



## makeba (Feb 4, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Hilly (Feb 4, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## fingie (Feb 5, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## guriya (Feb 12, 2008)

nice dear


----------



## n_c (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow this turned out beautiful! Thanks girlie


----------



## Navessa (Feb 12, 2008)

beautiful!  i love green shadows.


----------



## nai (Feb 24, 2008)

whoo! great job!  who makes lash blast?  i think i want some.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 6, 2008)

i love it! u look gorgeous! i especially like how the blush looks on you. can you do a short tut on how you contour, blush, and highlight your face! so gorg!


----------

